# Chicken and Dumplings



## forty_caliber (Mar 29, 2015)

Tried and true.  Perfect every time.

Chicken and Dumplings

INGREDIENTS

Stock
6	Cups Water
3	Bone in Chicken Breast halves
2	bay leaves
1	clove whole garlic
1	teaspoon thyme

Stew
4	Cups Chicken Stock
3	Cups Water
1	Cup White Wine
4	Tablespoons Butter
4	Tablespoons Flour
1	Cup Carrot
1/2	Cup Celery
1	teaspoon Dried Thyme
6	oz Frozen Peas
2	Tablespoons fresh chopped parsley or celery leaf
Salt and Pepper to Taste

Drop Dumplings
1	Cup Flour
1	Tablespoon Baking Powder
1	teaspoon Salt
1/2	Cup Milk
2	Tablespoons Oil

INSTRUCTIONS

Stock

1.	Assemble all ingredients for Stock in stock pot. Bring to boil and let simmer for 1/2 hour.
2.	Remove chicken to plate reserving liquid.
3.	Pull all meat off of the Chicken and shred.
4.	Put bones and skin back cooking liquid. Bring mixture to a boil and reduce heat to a simmer and allow to cook for an additional 30 minutes.
5.	Strain into defatting cup. Reserve 4 cups of the liquid.

Stew
1.	Clean stock pot for re-use.
2.	Melt butter in stockpot over medium heat.
3.	Add carrots and celery. Saute until carrots are showing some color.
4.	Sprinkle flour over vegetables and cook for 2-3 minutes to brown roux slightly.
5.	Add seasonings, stock, water, wine, and bring to a boil.
6.	Add chicken and simmer until vegetables are fork tender about an hour.
7.	Add peas.

Dumplings
1.	When the Stew is done mix dumplings.
2.	Drop by rounded teaspoons into the pot. Scatter so that dumplings do not touch.
3.	Put the lid on slightly ajar and cook a few minutes then turn the dumplings.
4.	Allow to simmer an additional 1/2 hour so that the dumplings have time to cook.

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know why it's never occurred to me to use wine in my C&D when I enjoy cooking with it in so many dishes. I'll sure do that in the future.
By the way, it's great to see you again .40. What's new?


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 29, 2015)

Doing great Kayelle.  Working and enjoying our new house.  I've been spending much of my free time out in the workshop the last few months.  I added the shop building to the new property earlier this year and finally have it all set up and organized.  

I'm working on a cherry hope chest for DD at the moment.  The design is based on a 1790 Nantucket blanket chest and features mortise and tenon joinery.  It's coming along quite nicely.  

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> Doing great Kayelle.  Working and enjoying our new house.  I've been spending much of my free time out in the workshop the last few months.  I added the shop building to the new property earlier this year and finally have it all set up and organized.
> 
> I'm working on a cherry hope chest for DD at the moment.  The design is based on a 1790 Nantucket blanket chest and features mortise and tenon joinery.  It's coming along quite nicely.
> 
> .40



Good to see you again.  Sounds like you've been busy.  The hope chest sounds like a great project.  The M&T require some precision.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2015)

I sure hope you'll share some pictures of that project .40. So glad you and the family are doing well. Don't be a stranger! You are missed.


----------

